# creative Borders



## MckenzieMontague (Oct 3, 2006)

I was cuiouse how I might creat a really cool border around my portraits.  I have seen several photographers work with different kinds of borders and I am interested in learning how you do it.  I currently have photoshop CS2.  Do priniting companys offer differnt borders or is it something you have to do yourself through photoshop?

Here is a website where this photographer uses different borders
http://www.stephanieclarkphotography.com/RolloverGallery_Relationships.htm


----------



## JenPena (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm also interested in the same - another local photographer that does some really great stuff with her photos (and most likely would not want to give me any tips) is:  www.jennifernace.com

**What I would also love to know - how do you get such a LUMINOUS quality to the lighting in these photos?  The colors and light in the faces is just amazing - how can I capture that?!


----------



## zombiekilla (Oct 4, 2006)

for photoshop users try good-tutorials.com
they have a lot of stuff on there taht can help you!


----------



## GrfxGuru (Oct 5, 2006)

For Photoshop users there is an excellent book I recommend called 'Photoshop Finishing Touches" by Dave Cross

ISBN: 0-321-44166-4

I look in it all the time for new ideas.


----------



## MckenzieMontague (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for your help.  I will check out the book.  Does it talk about the borders that I was interested in?


----------



## GrfxGuru (Oct 5, 2006)

The book covers many different ideas for many different uses. There are some nice ones for portraits in there, and goes without saying they are a boiler plate for your own adaptations.

Regards,
Peter Witham


----------



## kkart (Oct 6, 2006)

MckenzieMontague said:
			
		

> I was cuiouse how I might creat a really cool border around my portraits.  I have seen several photographers work with different kinds of borders and I am interested in learning how you do it.  I currently have photoshop CS2.  Do priniting companys offer differnt borders or is it something you have to do yourself through photoshop?
> 
> Here is a website where this photographer uses different borders
> http://www.stephanieclarkphotography.com/RolloverGallery_Relationships.htm



I personally am not THAT big on her borders, they are kinda passe. One thing you have to REALLY keep in mind, is what may look good and hot today, often becomes overused and trite tomorrow. She did have some darkroom tray borders that I like. If you REALLY want some GREAT borders, head over to ATNcentral http://www.atncentral.com/download.htm and look for "Andrea's Borders"...these are THEE bet borders I have ever seen and they are all High Res at 300dpi. Check out this one of an old skool Polaroid http://www.atncentral.com/images/POLAROID_SCAN.jpg Now THAT is just straight up bad ass!


----------

